

Steve Ballmer On the Strategy Behind His Strangest Product - vyrotek
http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/511076/steve-ballmer-on-the-strategy-behind-his-strangest-product/

======
vyrotek
I thought these stats were interesting.

 _Q: Do you think Microsoft has gotten better at figuring out what the user
wants? You won’t deny that you’ve experienced challenges in making consumer
products.

A: Oh, I don’t know. Our number one thing is supplying products to consumers.
That’s kind of what we do. Sixty-five percent of all PCs go to the consumer,
not to the enterprise. Seventy percent of all Office suites go to the
consumer, not the enterprise. One hundred percent of all Xboxes go to the
consumers, not the enterprise._

